# What is an alternative for Timeshift in FreeBSD?



## unbalancedskunk (Dec 8, 2022)

If its possible i am looking for alternative.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2022)

zfs-snapshot(8) might be a good replacement.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Dec 8, 2022)

SirDice thank you again, i followed introductions and  i didnt encounter any error but when i rollback nothing happened.


----------



## jbo (Dec 8, 2022)

Please provide more details including the exact commands you were running in sequence.

After you created a snapshot, you can list all existing snapshots with something long the lines of:

```
zfs list -t all -r
```


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Dec 8, 2022)

```
zroot                                            687G   212G       96K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT                                      48.2G   212G       96K  none
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE-p2_2022-11-30_142802       8K   212G     41.2G  /
zroot/ROOT/13.1-RELEASE_2022-10-22_142719          8K   212G     12.9G  /
zroot/ROOT/default                              48.2G   212G     44.3G  /
zroot/ROOT/default@2022-10-22-14:27:19-0        3.43G      -     12.9G  -
zroot/ROOT/default@2022-11-30-14:28:02-0         153M      -     41.2G  -
zroot/clone                                        0B   212G       96K  /zroot/clone
zroot/home                                       256K   212G       96K  /export/home
zroot/home@deneme2                                64K      -       96K  -
zroot/home@deneme3                                 0B      -       96K  -
zroot/home/denem1                                  0B   212G       96K  /export/home/denem1
zroot/home/denem1@deneme3                          0B      -       96K  -
zroot/home/yedeklik                               96K   212G       96K  /export/home/yedeklik
zroot/home/yedeklik@8aralik                        0B      -       96K  -
zroot/home/yedeklik@deneme1                        0B      -       96K  -
zroot/home/yedeklik@deneme3                        0B      -       96K  -
```
jbo thank you this command rocks.Listing some of them.


----------

